# Hunting in the Rain good or bad?



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

Scouted out a great new pond to try a few days ago. Asked my boss last week for tomorrow morning off so I could go hunting, and now it is going to rain tomorrow. . . I am pretty new and have never hunted in the rain, so I don't know if it is better or worse in the rain. I don't mind hunting in the rain if it is worth it. 

Any advice? Should I bag it and go another day? Or is hunting in the rain worth it?

Thanks!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My best hunts have been on stormy days. Snow is best, but rain can be awesome too. Pray for huge winds also & you could have a awesome day!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

every rain storm is different.Some are good and some are bad.I like to hunt in the rain and windy.it seem to keep the birds moving. Go out and see what happens.Good lucks


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I personally don't care to hunt in the rain. Cold windy or Snowy windy days are great.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> I personally don't care to hunt in the rain. Cold windy or Snowy windy days are great.


Some of my best duck huntin days were in blizzards.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i'd go hunting in the rain over a sunny day anytime!!! the bad weather just seems to get thoe birds moving!!!

good luck!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

my experiences have been good. Seems to keep the birds lower and more eager to come to decoys. Any day off work hunting is a GOOD DAY right?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

You never know until you try. I would still go. I think this evening with the front moving through would have been good.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Light rain probably okay, heavy rain seems to keep the ducks on the water. Pre-storm or right after storm are usually the best.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

light rain...phenomenal hunting...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

The best time to go is when you can. Some days are better than others. I just try to go every chance I get.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

The best time to go is when you can. Some days are better than others. I just try to go every chance I get.

+1 Couldn't have said that any better myself that's for sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Historically, I've had better luck on rainy days.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 18, 2009)

Father time says any day of hunting is better than work. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

So how was it?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah but if you go on a blue bird day then it's good shooting for about an hour and then you might as well pack it in. On rainy days the shooting last a lot longer...


----------

